# Lining my trailer/cart



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Per request, I am reposting my cart lining project. This one does not have as much detail as my post on the *other* forum. I was going to copy/paste from there, but that thread rolled off the end of the earth  

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/trailer.html

So, based on what I remember...
- Took about 1.5 hours.

- I bought the add-on kit. It is for when the big kit is not enough

- use latex gloves, one drip spreads like a virus.

- Do not attempt to use a standard paint roller. They sell a roller, but I don't know how well it works.

- I used a 2 inch paint brush and dab, dab, dab until I was done.

- One can was barely enough for one coat. I might do the second coat this winter, but so far... don't know if I really need it. My one coat was relatively thick, but a second would make ME feel better.

- I started in the garage and when I took it outside halfway through, I saw thin shades of green showing through. I finished outside with good lighting and was more careful to cover everything well.


----------



## Randy1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey Tisenberg, Glad you posted that. I was just thinking about an application for that stuff and I never seen a job that anyone ever used it on. The steps on my tractor are painted with raised lumps on it for traction and I hate constantly stepping on the paint because it just goes against my grain. I wanted to use a product on it like that but didn't know if it would really hold up good. From your experience with it in the back of that dump cart, do you think it would hold up on running boards? Where did you get the stuff at? Thanks, Randy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought it for $29.99 from: http://www.247autoparts.com/store/herculiner.html

They only had black in the quart size a few months ago when I bought it, now they have other colors. As for durability, it seems to be standing up and not seperating or cracking/chipping. I think you found another good use for it.

I looked at the Topcoat protectant and some other additive that they have, but didn't do them.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Make sure that you prep the paint surface for adhesion. If you put it on a newly painted surface, it will eventually peal off. My company makes abrasives that service the welding, industrial and automotive products/sandpapers. We always recommend using a non-woven abrasives (maroon grade 7447) "scotchbrite like" material to prep the paint. Often these are called scuff pads because that is exactly what they do. 

In addition to Herculiner, Duplicolor makes a good quality liner. I definitly would do more than one coat though. Most professionals spray on anywhere from 1/8" to 1/4" liners on truck beds for obvious reasons.

If you have questions, just ask!


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

What are the steps of preperation to the bed?

Adam


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Thanks.*

Hmmmm...Too many crawling Homers ----- might want to change an avatar? 

Thanks for the fabulous info, tisenberg ---- Really quality work.
Great job ----- Going to opening up a DIY/How-to Forum section with step by step photos etc --- going to need more entries like this. Thanks so much!



Andy


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess I can just upload a picture of my tractor as my avtar.

Adam


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

If the question related to steps for prep is to me, I did not do the adhesion stuff... makes sense, but I didn't do it. Guess time will tell. 

Since my cart was pretty much new, I didn't really have to do anything towards cleaning it. I went straight to sanding it down to get it gritty enough for the liner to hold. The instructions did indicate that if you have oil or other residue, you should get it cleaned off. It also indicated that any surface that was shiney needed to be sanded in order to the liner to adhere.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Generally, sanding with either a 180 grit sanding disc or a Maroon non-woven hand pad (3M 7447) will rough the paint up enough to give good adhesion . 

The spray on bedliners are generally made of a polyurethane blended product. Just like when you are refinishing a hardwood floor, you have to scuff the previous layer of polyurethane to help with adhesion. 

Probably will still work in lawn cart applications, but if you scuff first, you can be assured that the stuff won't chip or flake off during heavy use.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi Tisenberg, 
I remember this from the other site. How has the paint/liner held up? does gravel or a shovel scrath it at all? it looks great...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Haven't done the gravel or shovel against it yet. Still planning it, but unfortunately, I do not prioritize the list.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a trailer that the previous owner lined with aluminum plate attached with stainless fasteners. I've pretty much thrown everthing at it from sand to rocks to gravel to manure. Its' held up pretty well. I'm sure water gets in between the plate and the side of the trailer. That can't be good. :dazed:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Yup, the worry there is that the water in between will cause rust. Ah, who cares, all in all, the intent of carts is generally to abuse them to begin with. Even though my old Ag cart had scratches and rust, the reason I got rid of it was.

1) tired of filling the tires with air... I know, could of used tubes.

2) AND the most important reason. The "A" part of the piller frame over the tires bent under load AND the dump lever bent and got stuck.

From a "looks" standpoint, the scratches and rust made it look bad, but it never impeded performance like the two other issues.

I agree that the plastic carts should hold up well, but I like the metal ones better.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Same here. I like metal better. I just think that I have had mine for so many years, plastic would probably last until my great grandkids have it handed down to them. (A long way away since my sons are only 6 months old)


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Tisenberg, 
So, it's been a couple of months since you did your cart, how is it holding up? I'm happy so far with my light duty plastic cart for the tractor, but am considering a metal trailer for my truck and like your idea of treating the inside. If there is a good bond between the metal and plastic, I wouldn't think that moisture would have a chance to get inside and cause a problem.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Been holding up fine. No cracks, chips or seperation. I have done, tools, mulch, branches and kids. I have not done the heavy and hard stuff like stones or sand.

As for the bonding, the roughing up of the surface by sanding is required otherwise it will not bond. I think the only issue with the bound could be if I did not rough it up enough.... seems okay so far.

Still glad I did it.


----------

